# Frozen Four Game 1



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

there is 11 minutes left in the first period and the Sioux are down 1 - 0 and they are on the penalty kill now. Bad way to start out this game.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Check that....2 to zip now...... :-?


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

UND needs to capitalize on some of their chances if they want to win this game.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

ooopppsss, we have two threads going 

I dont like NJ anyway...I'll stay on this one!! :wink: :lol:

I agree....is the game on TV?? I assume it is. I am stuck at work. Listening to it on KFAN.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

3-0


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

3 to ZIP.....they are going to loose...... :roll: uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I moved this one from the open forum.I'll delete the other one.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

yea this game is on ESPN2............BC has 5 shots on goal with 3 goals. UND needs to get some bounces go their way. UND is playing a good game, but like I said they need to get some bounces to go their way. So far it is not looking good, but lets hope the second and third periods change


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

They only have 5 shots??? I've been "in and out" on the game. I would of thought they had more than that with 3 goals. Yeah, we do have 2 more periods. Lets hope they can turn it around a bit.....I hate BC just about as much as the prairie dogs....aka gophers :evil:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

yea the sioux dominated in most aspects of the first period, but BC got one lucky bounce and two good goals. Now we will see what happens on this Sioux penalty kill


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

WOO HOO. SIOUX SHORT HANDED GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Any one know if it's on a website anywhere I can watch. Kind of like they did for March Madness.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont know if there is one....if there is I would be there


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

the only place that I would think might have one is the USCHO website.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Not going well in the 2nd.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Parise gave up an easy goal there. He needs to pick his game if they want to get back into it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I dont like NJ anyway...I'll stay on this one


The feeling's mutual. I mean me not liking myself. :lol:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

5-2.........that one might have nailed shut UND's coffin


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> > I dont like NJ anyway...I'll stay on this one
> 
> 
> The feeling's mutual. I mean me not liking myself. :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Yep, I think it may be hard to catch them now. I thought they were going to do it for a while. Dont give up yet....we still have one more period. LETS GO SIOUX!!! LET GO SIOUX!!!! LETS GO SIOUX!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Even if we dont win....we still made it futher than the prairie dogs :wink: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

We need to start making some of these power plays count..... :roll:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

yea a powerplay goal would go a long ways for team moral. They are getting scoring chances, but are not able to do anything with them.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

They scored on a POWER PLAY......HOLY COW!!!! :wink: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

BC just scored on a 1 on 2...she's a done deal gents....its all over but the crying.....   

What the hell is wrong with Parise???? :-?


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

nothings wrong with Parise, he made some good saves and Smaby just displayed the game winning goal from BC and fell backwards and the other D didnt really backcheck. Parise let in some soft goals but UND didnt captialize their opportunities in the 1st but SIOUX won 5-2 after trailing 3-0 in the 1st period but they still lost. I give alot credit to Schineder for the way he played today. Good Luck to BC in the Championship game.

Final Score: 6-5 Boston College


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

you can only give so much credit to UND and Pariese, UND was not playing to their potential and Parise let in some very weak goals


----------

